# Best Actor of the year: Josh koscheck!!



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

This award goes to the best actor in MMA right now, so Paramount,Warner Bros be on a lookout for this guy. If you need a stunt man, he will take the roll or someone to do a dramatic scene he will also do that! Congratulation "Josh Koscheck" you truley deserved it!!:laugh:



















:laugh:


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

He was out done by Kermit Cintron last night


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Kos should let someone know that, in basketball, your opponent can't touch you. He would thrive in a non-contact sport where you pretend to be fouled.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

People are being a bit harsh, its not like it changed the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Im still willing to give him the benefit of the doubt that he legitamitely did get hit in the eyeball (even though his head didnt move when the knee allegedly hit). But then, I dont hate Koscheck like most of the posters on this forum. 

It should definitely be looked at as closely as possible to either call him out on it or clear his name.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I have thought about it for awhile and this is what I have concluded.

1. Daley threw an illegal knee. It's not Koschecks fault he has bad aim.

2. When you fight Josh Koscheck you should know the guy will do anything to win including faking being hurt. Once again Daley threw the knee not Koscheck.

3. Koscheck does not give a shit and that is Josh Koshcheck being Josh Koscheck nothing new. Although it is pretty funny 2 fights in a row haha.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^when Kos was walking out didnt Rogan say that when he saw it on another camera view that he could see the eyepoke in the AJ fight?

I know Kos acts like a dick, but that shouldnt make you assume that he is an injury faker. IMO its an incredibly low move, and Im sure most fighters and fight fans would look down on someone who does fake injuries to exploit injury time when they are tired or to get a DQ when they shouldnt. If he faked it then its BS and anyone with respect for the guy would lose it (myself included), but its not fair to say that about someone unless you are sure.
I dont know him so I dont know if Kos really is the kind of guy to do this or not but you should think about if it were you in that situation, dont you think you'd deserve the benefit of the doubt on something like this?
my $.02


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

kos didn't know his father but it's been revealed that it's denzel washington


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Icculus said:


> ^^^when Kos was walking out didnt Rogan say that when he saw it on another camera view that he could see the eyepoke in the AJ fight?
> 
> I know Kos acts like a dick, but that shouldnt make you assume that he is an injury faker. IMO its an incredibly low move, and Im sure most fighters and fight fans would look down on someone who does fake injuries to exploit injury time when they are tired or to get a DQ when they shouldnt. If he faked it then its BS and anyone with respect for the guy would lose it (myself included), but its not fair to say that about someone unless you are sure.
> I dont know him so I dont know if Kos really is the kind of guy to do this or not but you should think about if it were you in that situation, dont you think you'd deserve the benefit of the doubt on something like this?
> my $.02


The Benefit of Doubt wa slost when Kos asked Mirigliotta "what happened?" while rolling on the floor, doing his best Jane Austen swoon, then seeing on the big screen that the knee missed him, and miraculously perking up. 



joe davola said:


> kos didn't know his father but it's been revealed that it's denzel washington


If anything, his father is bo cantrell.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

He could nail a role on a day time soap with this last audition tape footage.


----------

